# ICE AUGER TUNE-UP



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

For any of you that bought Ardisam power ice augers at the warehouse, I have had one for two seasons. It worked great the first year, last year, lots of problems. Major fuel leak which in turn affected the clutching mechanism. I am not a small engines guy so I finally found a place that will repair this brand. Lawnmower Hospital in S. Jordan. I talked to several other shops and they were not interested in the work because it was put together in China. I am hoping that the repair doesn't go too deep into my pocket. Posting this so that we can all get ready with our gear in time for a great ice season.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know if you do this but,
At the end of every season, I empty the gas out of my 2 stroke engines and then run them till they die to be sure all the gas is gone.
I never use mixed gas that's more than 6 months old, even with stabilizer added.

This helps keep my engines in good shape for years.

In the Ogden area, Wilson Lane Service will repair Ice Augers.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks. I appreciate the tips. I have not followed your exact procedures but I will in the future.


----------



## mrdanner (Sep 21, 2009)

I first start with wrist exercises where i have an inch wooden dole about 6 inch long with about 3 feet of cordage attach to the middle of it and a 5 lb weight to the other end of the cord. Then I hold the dole in both hand out in front of me then start twisting the dole so that the cord rolls up on the dole and bring up the weight to your hands and then twist the dole to unroll the cord and lower the weight. Do this 3 rep at 10 each every other day, now that an ice auger tune-up. :lol: OOOOh you mean a power ice auger.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I usually then check the spark plug see if its has any burn marks then run 1/2 a can of soafoam through it let it burn through all the seafoam.


----------

